# Got the invite for 189 but in EOI mentioned incorrect work exp. based on ACS.



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

I am in a weird situation. 

I got my ACS result on 3rd May 2013 and while filing the EOI, I somehow overlooked the new format and filled in my work experience as over 5 years. Based on the calculated points (65 points), I got the invite for 189 sub-class on 15th July.

Today, I was filling the eVisa application and noticed the mistake that I made while filling the work experience. As per ACS assessment I have 3 years of experience though I have worked for over 5 Years. 5 Years fetched my 65 points and 3 years would have gotten me 60 points.

So, at this stage what are my options? Should I continue filling the eVisa application and under experience section should I show my experience as 3 years instead of 5 years as shown in EOI. Will this create any problem?

If I show 3 years then technically I will lose 5 points but will still be eligible for 189 as in total I have 60 points.

Anyone, please guide.

-kulpreet


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

2 years are deducted by default if you have a qualifying educational background with your work experience. If you don't, it'll be 4 years. Since you have got EOI, you shouldn't worry too much


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> I am in a weird situation.
> 
> I got my ACS result on 3rd May 2013 and while filing the EOI, I somehow overlooked the new format and filled in my work experience as over 5 years. Based on the calculated points (65 points), I got the invite for 189 sub-class on 15th July.
> 
> ...



Hello kulpreet,

More info below,

*Be aware:* If you're invited to apply for a visa, the information you submit in the your EOI will be used as part of your application. If you provide misleading or false information on your EOI, your application may be refused. If your visa is refused on this basis you will be subject to a three year ban which may prevent grant of a further visa.

Source: *SkillSelect* http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1406.pdf

Other Forum members please provide feedback.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello kulpreet,
> 
> More info below,
> 
> ...


first of all, let me know if you ACS result letter has deduction of 2 year explicitly mentioned or not.

It will be helpful if you can past your result here..

Even in the worst case scenario, I think all you need to do is put up a brave fight claiming all your exp to be skilled ....

I donot want to sound bad, as this may in some cases be treated seriously but you might mostly come out unscathed. All the best.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

divyap said:


> first of all, let me know if you ACS result letter has deduction of 2 year explicitly mentioned or not.
> 
> It will be helpful if you can past your result here..
> 
> ...


Hi Icrinding & divyap

Following is the excerpt from the report.

_The following employment after February 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 of the ANZSCO code.

Dates : 02/08 - 03/13 (5yrs 1mths)
Position:
Employer:
Country:INDIA_

So, as per ACS I should have claimed my work experience after Feb 2010, making my relevant work experience to be 3 years instead of 5 years.

I too am aware that stating incorrect information will land me in trouble. So, I have decided not to fill the eVisa application and wait for the EOI to get cancelled in mid-september and then apply again with correct information.


Am I doing the right thing? Is there any other way out?


-kulpreet


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I think the safest way is for you to let the Invitation expire (it auto expires in 2 months I believe) and fill out a new one with the assessed experience. Otherwise, mistake or no mistake, this is falsifying information and that is grounds enough for a refusal.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> I think the safest way is for you to let the Invitation expire (it auto expires in 2 months I believe) and fill out a new one with the assessed experience. Otherwise, mistake or no mistake, this is falsifying information and that is grounds enough for a refusal.


Totally agree with you happybuddha. I'll let EOI auto expire and then apply again in mid-september.


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Icrinding & divyap
> 
> Following is the excerpt from the report.
> 
> ...


Hi kulpreet,
I also think you have taken the best and safer(and harder  ) decision in your case. best of luck for the rest of your journey.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Icrinding & divyap
> 
> Following is the excerpt from the report.
> 
> ...



*Hello kulpreet*

"If you receive an invitation to apply, and your score under the points test is less than claimed in your EOI, your visa may be refused even if you are able to pass the points test or meet other threshold criteria. If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you do not have to proceed to make an application. You should correct the information in your EOI and wait to receive another invitation." *From SkillSelect - (Booklet 11) *http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1406.pdf

Why don't you consult with Senior Expats (MROKS, Expresso and Shel) before you decide to let your invitation expire? Send them a PM/post when they are online or start a new thread with an Urgent Request .

*Icriding*


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

icriding said:


> *Hello kulpreet*
> 
> Why don't you consult with Senior Expats (MROKS, Expresso and Shel) before you decide to let your invitation expire? Send them a PM/post when they are online or start a new thread with an Urgent Request .
> 
> *Icriding*


Good suggestion!
As per the past experiences, DIAC might overrule ACS assessment result since DIAC and ACS has completely different assessment rules on 'skilled working experience'.

*DIAC *who is the one decide and issue your visa has listed the assessment rule on their website: Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) .
For example, if you search 261313 - Soft Eng., you will find the rules like below:



> Skill level-This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


This means DIAC might count the working experience after your bachelor degree or higher qualification, all periods after that...


*ACS,* however, has their own rules published as well for determing your 'skilled employment-working experience'. You had already got the result as from ACS result letter.
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf


*Here we have one open question: *Whether DIAC still insist their assessment rules or they will follow ACS? We dont know yet on this point, since DIAC override ACS happened very often. 

*But as suggested,* if you dont want take the risk, then the safest way is to let the invitation expires, and submit new EOI application with 60 points, for doing this, you are following both DIAC and ACS rules.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Good suggestion!
> As per the past experiences, DIAC might overrule ACS assessment result since DIAC and ACS has completely different assessment rules on 'skilled working experience'.
> 
> DIAC who is the one decide and issue your visa has listed the assessment rule on their website: Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) .
> ...


Harish2013,

On this acs req doc,they have not mentioned about deducting 2yrs right? Still acs has not officially announced on it i guess?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Harish2013,
> 
> On this acs req doc,they have not mentioned about deducting 2yrs right? Still acs has not officially announced on it i guess?


Hi Samkalu,

The date that listed in the result letter is the date that our employment experience meets the ACS requirements to be deemed as skilled. The experience prior to that was required to be considered skilled. ACS as assessment authority has their own criteria as defined. Those prior experiences were showing applicant was qualifying themselves to ACS skilled level. 

ACS as assessing authority will provide advice to the DIAC on your work experience. The DIAC will consider *this advice* when awarding points for your work experience.

You might have doubt that if those prior experiences were non-relevant, how come you become skilled with 2 yrs non-relevant working experiences? 

Anyway, this looks like open question. But people should always try harder and harder condition when submitting their applications. Should always be careful and play in the most safest way with DIAC without taking risk.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Samkalu,
> 
> The date that listed in the result letter is the date that our employment experience meets the ACS requirements to be deemed as skilled. The experience prior to that was required to be considered skilled. ACS as assessment authority has their own criteria as defined. Those prior experiences were showing applicant was qualifying themselves to ACS skilled level.
> 
> ...


Thats good info. So we know that acs is not god all the time and that DIAC can take control and overide ACS to benefit the client in a positive way.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Thats good info. So we know that acs is not god all the time and that DIAC can take control and overide ACS to benefit the client in a positive way.


Hi Samkalu,

Sorry, i edited my thread for last parts, people should always try harder and harder condition when submitting their applications. Should always be careful and play in the most safest way with DIAC without taking risk for losing money and time.

Anyway, good luck for your application.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> I think the safest way is for you to let the Invitation expire (it auto expires in 2 months I believe) and fill out a new one with the assessed experience. Otherwise, mistake or no mistake, this is falsifying information and that is grounds enough for a refusal.


This sounds me the best advise from happy buddha. Please do not play around with DIAC even though it is by mistake they will penalize you. Therefore, it is strongly advised to get consulted by experienced migration agent before you fill up any legal form. Otherwise a minor mistake cost you a missive amount of time and money also stress on top of that.

In addition, Consult with genious expart or figure out yourself if there is any way to withdraw or suspend the invited EOI. There are buttons for that but not sure if it is still active after invitation. This way you can be on queue with 60 points immediately.

Cheers


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Samkalu,
> 
> Sorry, i edited my thread for last parts, people should always try harder and harder condition when submitting their applications. Should always be careful and play in the most safest way with DIAC without taking risk for losing money and time.
> 
> Anyway, good luck for your application.:fingerscrossed:


Yes thanks.iam also a little bit afraid because i got acs approval in jan 2013 and they considered all my 4yrs exp. Since acs assesment is valid for 2yrs,i used mine to submit my eoi in july 2013 and with that i have 60. But after april when acs started to reduce 2yrs it made me worried as if they did that to mine in Jan i would not have minimum 3yrs.but since i submitted the eoi with the valid assessed acs exp i feel it should be fine and safe from my end


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

kulpreets said:


> I am in a weird situation.
> 
> I got my ACS result on 3rd May 2013 and while filing the EOI, I somehow overlooked the new format and filled in my work experience as over 5 years. Based on the calculated points (65 points), I got the invite for 189 sub-class on 15th July.
> 
> ...


I think diac might also take it negative. So if u playsafe, by resubmitting with 60 you should be ok. Since acs surprises everyone by deducting 2yrs ,if you go with your existing on 65 points and not state clear info mentioned in the eoi on the evisa diac might surprise you in a negative way even though it was a mistake from your end.

Play safe.


----------



## faraz711 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello Kulpreet,

Your case is a model for many of us sailing in the same boat, until DIAC makes any clearification (which they should now..). Thanks for sharing it.

I thnk you have selected the most appropriate option of submitting EOI again, but meanwhile until your EOI expires, try to contact DIAC and ACS, to see if they can provide something which suits your case. 
You must be consulting with MARA agents in your country, what they say about your case?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

faraz711 said:


> Hello Kulpreet,
> 
> Your case is a model for many of us sailing in the same boat, until DIAC makes any clearification (which they should now..). Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> ...


As could imagine that all MARA agents might say, please always claim the experience only after ACS mentioned date.

And DIAC might say, please submit your EOI by following the ACS result letter as to claim those work experiences periods after ACS mentioned date. But if you are confidence as could provide sufficient proof and could convenience CO for those earlier experiences for awarding you point, you could claim full period. 

You could make your own decision, with risk or not.


----------



## MellyPenty (May 6, 2013)

*Got the invite 189; incorrect information in work experience; Points remain Unchanged*

Hi All,
I am also under similar situation. In the EOI, I have mentioned "Australia" instead of "India" in my work experience by mistake. However my total points does not change.

I have given two entries in EOI - 
May 2008 - June 2011 - Company Name X, Australia. (instead of India)
June 2011 - Present - Company Name X, Australia.

While calculation of Points; the system has considered 10 points for Australia experience(4.11yrs). Where as its is 5 points for India and 5 points for Australia experience.

I have ACS with above dates and right country of employment.

I have received the invitation and haven't launched my application yet. I am unsure if the CO will understand if this is a genuine mistake. 

Can you please let me know if i should go ahead with submitting my application?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

MellyPenty said:


> Hi All,
> I am also under similar situation. In the EOI, I have mentioned "Australia" instead of "India" in my work experience by mistake. However my total points does not change.
> 
> I have given -
> ...


even if by mistake, claimed points do not go in hand with the proofs that you provide, you will lose your money and time.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

You are providing Legal obligations and information when you submit your EOI and the subsequent Visa Application to DIAC. 
Hence, DIAC has every right to reject and provide you with a Ban legally. And so, when applying online, you have to be very careful and provide the right information.
And I would agree that DIAC's Online eVisa portal is not all that user friendly and not much warnings through each steps as a lot of people could make mistakes and the system is not designed that well.
Trying an Immigration Lawyer or Withdrawing the application might be a good idea. This is in no way a professional advice.


----------



## ausaspirant1 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Incorrect IELTS "date of test".*

I have mentioned a wrong date-of-test of my IELTS exam in my EOI, but the scores and the TRF and all other information are valid and correct. I have not claimed additional points, but a mere change in the date of the test (which had my first attempt date and not the latest one). Can someone please let me know if I can proceed to lodge VISA using the correct information or need to wait for the previous EOI to expire and apply a fresh one? If I proceed to lodge VISA, do I need to upload any correction form like 1403?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@ausaspirant1 .

I guess you need a correction form. I know someone in a similar case who had to fight Immigration for an IELTS date. He had not even taken the exam when he filed. Your case is slightly different though.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> @ausaspirant1 .
> 
> I guess you need a correction form. I know someone in a similar case who had to fight Immigration for an IELTS date. He had not even taken the exam when he filed. Your case is slightly different though.


You cannot fight for this. EOI before IELTS is invalid and no matter what you say visa will be rejected.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> @ausaspirant1 .
> 
> I guess you need a correction form. I know someone in a similar case who had to fight Immigration for an IELTS date. He had not even taken the exam when he filed. Your case is slightly different though.


No matter you start World War 3 if EOI submission date predates Skill assessment date or IELTS date its a straight forward visa rejection(coz providing false information to get an early visa invite by jumping the EOI queue).


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> No matter you start World War 3 if EOI submission date predates Skill assessment date or IELTS date its a straight forward visa rejection(coz providing false information to get an early visa invite by jumping the EOI queue).


I know. It wasn't me.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

i mentionned the wrong country of birth, wrong dates for completion of course in my eoi. I wrote a cover letter to the CO, pointed out the errors and the documents to prove. No question asked. Granted right after he requested PCC. As long as the points dont change and you are able to show it was a genuine error, you should be fine. 

All the best!


----------



## ausaspirant1 (Nov 15, 2014)

GinjaNinja: I guess you misread my post. As clearly mentioned, I have taken both the IELTS tests BEFORE the EOI. I just mentioned the first test date, while the TRF and scores say the latest one. Once again, EOI was done after the results of both tests. So, I guess it shouldn't be a problem and I just need to file 1023?


----------



## jundi (Feb 3, 2016)

Danav_Singh said:


> You cannot fight for this. EOI before IELTS is invalid and no matter what you say visa will be rejected.


Hi Danav,

I received a 189 invite yesterday[Feb 3rd] asking me to respond within 60 days. This is when I realized that I had made a terrible mistake in my EOI. I have mentioned my equivalent work experience as 3years [5 points] thus reaching 60 points in total. I will complete 5 years [equivalent to ACS approved 3years] at my current employer only on March 14th. 

Since March 14th in within the 60day period in which to respond to the invite, can I go ahead and respond? Or do you think I should "decline" the invite, update the EOI and wait for 2nd invite?

How can I decline an invite?

Thank you.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

jundi said:


> Hi Danav,
> 
> I received a 189 invite yesterday[Feb 3rd] asking me to respond within 60 days. This is when I realized that I had made a terrible mistake in my EOI. I have mentioned my equivalent work experience as 3years [5 points] thus reaching 60 points in total. I will complete 5 years [equivalent to ACS approved 3years] at my current employer only on March 14th.
> 
> ...


You need to decline the invitation. EOI details lock up after getting the invite.


----------



## Alam05 (Mar 13, 2016)

blak3 said:


> i mentionned the wrong country of birth, wrong dates for completion of course in my eoi. I wrote a cover letter to the CO, pointed out the errors and the documents to prove. No question asked. Granted right after he requested PCC. As long as the points dont change and you are able to show it was a genuine error, you should be fine.
> 
> All the best!


Hi
Could you please share your sample cover letter with me? I am pretty similar condition like you. I did following mistakes:
1. wrong country of work experience (I selected Korea (so stated) instead of Korea(south)
2. wrong course start date.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Kurpreets,

What happened to your case? did you apply for the visa. I also end up in the same situation and your tips would be helpful for me.

Please reply.



kulpreets said:


> I am in a weird situation.
> 
> I got my ACS result on 3rd May 2013 and while filing the EOI, I somehow overlooked the new format and filled in my work experience as over 5 years. Based on the calculated points (65 points), I got the invite for 189 sub-class on 15th July.
> 
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Kurpreets,
> 
> What happened to your case? did you apply for the visa. I also end up in the same situation and your tips would be helpful for me.
> 
> Please reply.


Wait for 60 days for the EOI to expire. Else CO can declare that you overclaimed points to increase your chances of getting selected.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

Please read this.

I have submitted an EOI with 60 points claiming (30 - Age, 0 - English, 15 - Education, 15 - overseas experience for 8+ years) in July 2015. I have done the payment and waiting for the grant now(submitted PCC and medicals). However, later I realized that the ACS has reduced 2 years of my experience. But, I didn't bother because I got the invite in Dec 2015 and by the time I got 10 years of overseas experience(8 years after the skill met date - equivalent to 15 points) that says I can claim 15 points for experience. Now, I am not sure whether DIBP will consider my all experience only till the time of EOI submission OR the experience that I gathered between the EOI submission date and the Visa Invite time will be considered. To be on the safer side, I have given another English test before submitting my docs and got 7+ in all components(can claim 10 points). (To remind you, at the time of EOI submission I didn't claim any points for my English skills). But I have given the English test only after I pay for the visa(means after I got the Invite and before the document submission). Now, my question is, in-case of shortage of points can I show the new English test score that I obtained later and will the CO consider that?



trinkasharma said:


> Wait for 60 days for the EOI to expire. Else CO can declare that you overclaimed points to increase your chances of getting selected.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please read this.
> 
> I have submitted an EOI with 60 points claiming (30 - Age, 0 - English, 15 - Education, 15 - overseas experience for 8+ years) in July 2015. I have done the payment and waiting for the grant now(submitted PCC and medicals). However, later I realized that the ACS has reduced 2 years of my experience. But, I didn't bother because I got the invite in Dec 2015 and by the time I got 10 years of overseas experience(8 years after the skill met date - equivalent to 15 points) that says I can claim 15 points for experience. Now, I am not sure whether DIBP will consider my all experience only till the time of EOI submission OR the experience that I gathered between the EOI submission date and the Visa Invite time will be considered. To be on the safer side, I have given another English test before submitting my docs and got 7+ in all components(can claim 10 points). (To remind you, at the time of EOI submission I didn't claim any points for my English skills). But I have given the English test only after I pay for the visa(means after I got the Invite and before the document submission). Now, my question is, in-case of shortage of points can I show the new English test score that I obtained later and will the CO consider that?


You do not claim a total. You claim points in each category. The individual points in each category are to be stated exactly as they are on the date of EOI. Your achieved the scores 5 months later in Dec 2015.

If you are overstating point in any category and later you gain that in some other category then you still are at fault by overclaiming.

Am I clear? Any other comments by others are welcome.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

But, total is what matter most isnt it?



trinkasharma said:


> You do not claim a total. You claim points in each category. The individual points in each category are to be stated exactly as they are on the date of EOI. Your achieved the scores 5 months later in Dec 2015.
> 
> If you are overstating point in any category and later you gain that in some other category then you still are at fault by overclaiming.
> 
> Am I clear? Any other comments by others are welcome.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

PriyaIndia said:


> But, total is what matter most isnt it?


It is an incorrect total. 

BTW are you from AP?


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

No..



trinkasharma said:


> It is an incorrect total.
> 
> BTW are you from AP?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please read this.
> 
> I have submitted an EOI with 60 points claiming (30 - Age, 0 - English, 15 - Education, 15 - overseas experience for 8+ years) in July 2015. I have done the payment and waiting for the grant now(submitted PCC and medicals). However, later I realized that the ACS has reduced 2 years of my experience. But, I didn't bother because I got the invite in Dec 2015 and by the time I got 10 years of overseas experience(8 years after the skill met date - equivalent to 15 points) that says I can claim 15 points for experience. Now, I am not sure whether DIBP will consider my all experience only till the time of EOI submission OR the experience that I gathered between the EOI submission date and the Visa Invite time will be considered. To be on the safer side, I have given another English test before submitting my docs and got 7+ in all components(can claim 10 points). (To remind you, at the time of EOI submission I didn't claim any points for my English skills). But I have given the English test only after I pay for the visa(means after I got the Invite and before the document submission). Now, my question is, in-case of shortage of points can I show the new English test score that I obtained later and will the CO consider that?


To be considered for points, your English test must have been completed before you received your invitation. If your points claimed were correct at the time of invitation, you should be ok.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> To be considered for points, your English test must have been completed before you received your invitation. If your points claimed were correct at the time of invitation, you should be ok.


Incorrect!

Your English scores should be completed when you file for EOI.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> Incorrect!
> 
> Your English scores should be completed when you file for EOI.


Technically, Maggie-May24 is correct. EOI is just something that you key your info into. You can put down "Rocket Scientist" somewhere, and other nonsensical information. Skillselect is automatic and select candidates based on the points presented.

Only at the time of invitation is your EOI locked in and the information provided "freezes". At the point of invitation, you must have completed (or able to provide documentation about) whatever is "locked" in your EOI.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

dave85 said:


> Technically, Maggie-May24 is correct. EOI is just something that you key your info into. You can put down "Rocket Scientist" somewhere, and other nonsensical information. Skillselect is automatic and select candidates based on the points presented.
> 
> Only at the time of invitation is your EOI locked in and the information provided "freezes". At the point of invitation, you must have completed (or able to provide documentation about) whatever is "locked" in your EOI.


You are correct that your EOI is frozen when the EOI is picked. But if you go few paras up the you will see things like "Only the total matters". Also the English section for example, has more information like TRF/ID # which cannot match if you just made it up.


----------



## ravenet (Feb 10, 2016)

Dear Madam Shel,

I also have similar situation where my 189 visa is rejected when ACS assessment is reduced 2 years from my total experience and it is end up 60 points to 55.

Now, I am trying to apply visa 186 via employer. I am bit confused do I need to put this visa refuse details in form 1221 

Section 15 :Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?

Can I say NO, Because I applied visit visa last month and I state NO, and I got visit visa.

Please kindly help me 

Thank you.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well one visa was rejected so you need to mention it. It does not mean that new visas will not be issued.

Also, this visa refusal was for Aus, so they must be having it on your file. Do you want your visa to be rejected the second time too?


----------



## ravenet (Feb 10, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> Well one visa was rejected so you need to mention it. It does not mean that new visas will not be issued.
> 
> Also, this visa refusal was for Aus, so they must be having it on your file. Do you want your visa to be rejected the second time too?


Hi Sharma,

Thank you for your response and yes, it is a AUS visa, 189 visa application was not successful in 2014. But in the form 1221 section is asking about visa refused, or cancelled or departed.

I am bit confused about it. If I given wrong information, it could leads wrong path.

Thank you


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

ravenet said:


> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Thank you for your response and yes, it is a AUS visa, 189 visa application was not successful in 2014. But in the form 1221 section is asking about visa refused, or cancelled or departed.
> 
> ...


Did you or did you not withdraw from that previous 189 application? Or you were given a letter by DIBP to say that your visa application has been refused?

If it has been refused, then it means that you have a record of it being refused. It is foolish to withhold that information in form 1221, because (1) DIBP already knows about it; and (2) being refused for one does not mean you will not get a successful visa grant in the future, as long as the reasons were genuine.


----------



## ravenet (Feb 10, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Did you or did you not withdraw from that previous 189 application? Or you were given a letter by DIBP to say that your visa application has been refused?
> 
> If it has been refused, then it means that you have a record of it being refused. It is foolish to withhold that information in form 1221, because (1) DIBP already knows about it; and (2) being refused for one does not mean you will not get a successful visa grant in the future, as long as the reasons were genuine.


Dear Dave,

Thank you, I did not get chance to withdraw 189 because it was not my mistake and it due to ACS assessment change that time it is affected my visa. Therefore, application is refused.

Now, How do I need to fill in that section in details section?

Thank you


----------



## rrockey (Sep 19, 2016)

*Help..help..*

I received a 189 invite yesterday March 15th asking me to respond within 60 days. I clicked on the apply Visa and started filling up the form.
This is when I realized that I might have misunderstood something with the work experience.


As per my ACS:

The following employment after March 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.



Dates: 03/10 - 03/15 (5yrs 0mths)
Employer: First Company

Dates: 03/15 - 10/16 (1yrs 7mths)
Employer: Second Company


Since the relevant experience was after March 2012, I divided my work experience in First company in two portions, one which would be not be considered for the points from 03/10 to 02/12 and the other which would be considered for the point, from 03/12 to 03/15.


It was fetching me 60 points with 10 points from PTE when I filed this in December, 2016. 

I decided to give a retest for PTE in order to get 10 points extra and bump up my score to 70 in March,2017. 
Luckily I scored well but as soon as I updated my PTE score to the EOI, the score bumped up to 75 instead of 70 because of the work experience that got to 5yrs in March, 2017.



Now the problem I found today while filing for the Visa was the word "AFTER" that is mentioned in the ACS accessment.

Which says that the work experience "AFTER" March 2012 would be counted and I might have incorrectly counted it "FROM" March 2012. Which gave me 5 points extra in my NET SCORE.


The question is will this delay of 15 days cause a problem in the Visa process ?
If so then is there anything that can be done ?



Thanks 
Rockey


----------



## RhianneNicole (Oct 14, 2018)

hi can you advise what meant to this “As your EOI has expired and has now been removed from the SkillSelect database, you will not be considered for future invitation rounds.” you will not be considered for future invitation rounds? i tried to to apply for a tourist visa in IMMI account 3 moths ago but i did not continue the application.and now i have an ongoing visa application TSS and just waiting for the grant notice.is this expired EOI might affect my visa grant ? thank you


----------

